# Help My hedgehog, weird behaviors.



## xinyi202 (Jun 18, 2013)

My hedgehog is roughly 1.5 years old. 
I got him in April from a previous owner. I handled him very well, and he loved me. But lately, his seem annoyed. He would often seem to want to get out of his cage. Back then, he wouldn't craw out of his cage even if I leave the cage door open, but now, he would instantly craw out when ever I open it. 

2nd weird behavior that I'm really worried about is, he's starting to eat his own poop. I try to take his poop out every chance I get when he poops so he doesn't eat it. I heard it's a sign that he's hungry. But I fed him wayy more now adays for the last week or so. 

3rd weird behavior is he started to bite me. Back when he was much more calm. He doesn't bite me, only if my hand smells like food, but now when i stick my finger in the cage, he would more than likely bite it. 

does anyone know why ?


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

I can't speak to his behavior issues, and I hope that someone else will come along soon to discuss them with you.

You said you are feeding him "way more nowadays for the last week or so." It's highly recommended that a hedgehog have food in their bowl at all times. I give my boy a little more than he normally eats in a night. If he gets up in the day and wants a snack, he always has some left in his bowl. If I noticed that he was eating all of that, I would increase the amount I gave him, so that he never is out of food. Most hedgehogs won't overeat, and even if they get a little fat, the first thing to try is always reducing the fat content of their food. Do you count his kibble or weigh the amount you're giving him?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Does your hedgehog have a wheel? Boredom is a common reason for escape-artist tendencies...


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

What type of food are you feeding him? Perhaps he is not getting all the nutrition he needs. He may not be biting you to warn you to get away from him, he may be biting more often because he is hungry. How much food did you offer him before and how much do you now?


----------



## xinyi202 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mel_W said:


> What type of food are you feeding him? Perhaps he is not getting all the nutrition he needs. He may not be biting you to warn you to get away from him, he may be biting more often because he is hungry. How much food did you offer him before and how much do you now?


I started feeding him on a few times throughout the day, but I took his foodbowl out since he was moving it around. When I first got him, I noticed he was a bit on the heavy side so I took the bowl full of catfood out, but I hope you're right about being hungry. I'll start putting his food bowl back. I just don't want to bloat him up and over feed him.

I feed him meal worms and catfood and fruits. He should be getting enough nutrients from these foods. Epsieically the catfood since it said it's got a lot of protein, mixture of vitamins, etc.

I think I'll try it out and see if his behavior improves.


----------



## xinyi202 (Jun 18, 2013)

zamxonk said:


> I can't speak to his behavior issues, and I hope that someone else will come along soon to discuss them with you.
> 
> You said you are feeding him "way more nowadays for the last week or so." It's highly recommended that a hedgehog have food in their bowl at all times. I give my boy a little more than he normally eats in a night. If he gets up in the day and wants a snack, he always has some left in his bowl. If I noticed that he was eating all of that, I would increase the amount I gave him, so that he never is out of food. Most hedgehogs won't overeat, and even if they get a little fat, the first thing to try is always reducing the fat content of their food. Do you count his kibble or weigh the amount you're giving him?


Do you know how much I should be giving him? I really hope he's getting enough.

His cat foods are the size of a pea big and maybe half a peas thick ness. I give him 5-6 with meal worms. I'm pretty consistant on the amount i give him. But I may be wrong since I don't measure it.

Its probably not enough.. since his behaviors probably show he's not eating enough. ):

Do you suggest that I should try to give him more food and see if he's biting stops and his poop eating stops?

Another point is that, my hedgehog never leaves his food bowl with food, he would always eat everything. I'm afraid he's gonna get bloated if he eats too much. I may be wrong tho.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

What's the name of the food you're giving him? What are the percentages of fat and protein for it?

Are you only giving him 5-6 pieces of food? That's not NEARLY enough, if so. Hopefully I misunderstood that. If he seems to be overweight, the first thing to do is to change to a food with a lower fat content and calorie amount. Limiting food amounts is usually a last resort - there's not a lot of hedgehogs that will intentionally overeat, but it does happen. Other methods should be tried first though. How long have you been limiting food?

You never did answer - does he have a wheel? What kind of wheel (what's the name of it)? He needs one to be healthy and happy, and a wheel will help keep him in shape or lose weight if needed.


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

xinyi202 said:


> Do you know how much I should be giving him? I really hope he's getting enough.
> 
> His cat foods are the size of a pea big and maybe half a peas thick ness. I give him 5-6 with meal worms. I'm pretty consistant on the amount i give him. But I may be wrong since I don't measure it.
> 
> ...


A healthy adult hedgehog should eat at least around 2 tbsps each day. Could you tell us what brand of food you are feeding him? What are the protein and fat percentages? The food should *not* have *corn*. How much does your hedgie actually weigh, is it possible to weigh him? Can he roll up in a tight ball?


----------

